# Landed-need to help to settle



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

HELLO ALL,
I am here on behalf of my sister's family to get any guidance and advice basically for everything who just landed in Canada precisely Prince Edward Island,Charlottetown. They are on their own, living in a rented place but that will end this week. prior to that they need to find a place to live. With no one around to help and they are not familiar with forums like these, so I felt this is a great place to have any words of wisdom from experienced people living locally. Would like to know which place in Charlottetown is best to live with good pre-schools,markets and service for any basic needs. They have kids 2 and 3 years of age and I guess 1 bedroom flat is good for them. They came to know about an online site kijiji for house search.

Any response/advice is appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

If their rental ends this week they've left it pretty late! They will have to extend that rental as there is no way to find another by the time that one ends.

Charlottetown isn't very big so everything is easily accessible. I would just avoid living anywhere near the university as those areas will fill with students come September and I doubt they want to live in a student section of town.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks Colchar, yeah seems so,in the whole of that place no house for rent as we searched online. Hence we adviced them to extend their rental if possible. 
Pls could you suggest any place to prefer if they had to move from Charolettetown?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe they can get in touch with Settlement Workers from the local newcomers association:
PEI Association for Newcomers to Canada
These people can provide them with more info.


Why did they chose to go to that place to start their live in Canada? Do they have jobs? Available budget for rent can be of course the biggest problem in finding a place you can afford. Colleagues are always a great resource for all kinds of knowledge regarding the community you live in.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*Kijiji rental scams*

Also, beware of rental scams on Kijiji. Kijiji is a legitimate site and there are lots of real ads, but there are also scams. And one of them is a rental scam. If they are asked to provide any money upfront before seeing the place, walk away!!






juhi said:


> HELLO ALL,
> I am here on behalf of my sister's family to get any guidance and advice basically for everything who just landed in Canada precisely Prince Edward Island,Charlottetown. They are on their own, living in a rented place but that will end this week. prior to that they need to find a place to live. With no one around to help and they are not familiar with forums like these, so I felt this is a great place to have any words of wisdom from experienced people living locally. Would like to know which place in Charlottetown is best to live with good pre-schools,markets and service for any basic needs. They have kids 2 and 3 years of age and I guess 1 bedroom flat is good for them. They came to know about an online site kijiji for house search.
> 
> Any response/advice is appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

juhi said:


> Thanks Colchar, yeah seems so,in the whole of that place no house for rent as we searched online.


I guarantee you that there are places for rent:


https://www.google.ca/search?comple...0.0..0.0....0...1c.1.64.hp..0.0.0.mCAaoMJoge0






> Pls could you suggest any place to prefer if they had to move from Charolettetown?



No, I am not familiar enough with the province to do that.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Where to move to? Where you can find a job. What are their skills, their knowledge of English? Do they have money to relocate (to a different province)?


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks All for all your help and advices. 
They were fortunate enough to get a place in the area like Charlottetown. 
They are on P&P visa it seems and yes, they found a friend who was with them at the time of processing, so a little bit help from them and their well known as well.
Thanks again


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks all for your guidance and help. They have finally rented a place n Charlottetown. they are on P&P visa and found a friend who was them at the time of processing and hence got a bit of help from them and their near ones as well. 
Thanks again


----------



## Ella Rollins (Aug 3, 2016)

Glad to know that you got a place for rent Juhi..


----------

